# The new guy in California



## rdsi64 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello folks. I couldn't find an intro forum here so since my interest in hunting coyotes brought me here I figure why not say hello in the predator forum. I retired from the USMC in 2007 and have since then developed an interest in hunting coyotes. Hunting predators is one of the few ways to hunt in California without spending large amounts of money. So far my safe consists of a pair of heavy barreled bolt guns one each in .308 and .223. I also have recently discovered the fun of shooting an AR type weapon system that I can have any way I want. This is much more fun than having to do it Uncle Sugar's way. Trust me when I say they are not hard to build at all. So far the only animal that has fell to my skilled trigger finger was a pig on a private ranch. With a long range heavy barreled .308 it wasn't very challenging. So far it has been my experience that pigs are much easier to hunt that coyotes. I haven't put my first coyote on the ground but the whole process of sneaking into and out of your stands is half the fun so I'm in no hurry my first will come. Anyway who here is from southern California.

The new guy


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey welcome new guy







.

Southern Cal so you are hunting the easy yotes ( only joking...I rib you westerns. Telling the guys our eastern yotes have degrees in evasivness ). I do however think you find them a challenge without quesiton. Sneeking in, sitting still, working the wind, camo, brushing your teeth with charcoal to knock down the shine ( joking ) are only a few of the things you need to implement into your life to increase your chances. With that said there is dumb luck too..but do not count on it.

Shoot away with the quesitions and nice to meet you.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT rdsi64. I look forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome to PT !! LOTS of great knowledgable and friendly people here !!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Semper Fi, and welcome to PT. :ditto:So jump right in!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welome to the forum rdsi64


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome rdsi64. Glad to have you here. First of all I want to personally thank you for your service Marine. You and all our service people have my utmost respect and admiration. Secondly, welcome to predator hunting. It will be the cause of many an unbalanced bank statement in the future. I am sure you will become as fanatical as many of us as time goes on. By the way, here is a thread I started for introductions. http://www.predatortalk.com/members-cabin/1173-new-members-introduce-yourselves-here.html. Please visit and let us know all about you. Welcome to PT and thanks again for your service.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Welcome Marine. And as bar-d says, I too have the utmost respect and admiration for the brave who serve our country. Thank you for my freedom! I'm N. central California Santa Cruz, CA I been shooting .223 to 300 for a couple years, just started to shoot .223 out to 610 800 & 900yards Not bad groups @900 several are sub moa but there about 20-24 inches right, left, up, down. Pretty tough and the wind is alway there. On the coast. I make predator calls too. My links are on my signature. I load my own and glad your with us. Chime in and keep us up to date on your hunts. Also scent sheild help for the down-wind approach them yote are famous for.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Welcome rdsi64-------Semper Fi [66-69]---------sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome also and enjoy the site.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Welcome SoCal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to PT and thank you for your service


----------

